# Is anyone use the Titan TR2 tip?



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

It looks cool, i will try it for sure...

http://www.youtube.com/user/TitanSpeeflo#p/a/u/0/MQr3hwpLy8s

And i just saw an older post on that....
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/titan-tr2-spray-tips-12776/

So i need to ask if anyone knows an online store that sell the Tr2 with different types ans sizes?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I have been using it on the last few exteriors . The 5/17 to 2/11 tip . I really like it . Great for soffit and and switch to the bigger tip for open runs . I just paired it with the new 2 finger titan gun . I think I like the 4 finger better though .


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I was looking at getting a couple of those myself. Which two finger are you using? I recently picked up an LX80 2 finger and I find I prefer it to the 4 finger. I was looking at the LX80 platinum, but the regular LX80 was on the shelf and I needed it quick.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I just ordered some of the TR2's for stock. i will begin to introduce these to my customers next week. i will advise any feedback from users


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the idea of a 210 and 410 fine finish on the same tip for doing trim work on NC. But having a small orifice and large orifice on the same tip does not appal to me for any application I have had. Maybe I cud see it if I sprayed exteriors.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I used them, liked them fine, wish they had a 517 or 519 with a 412.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

mpminter said:


> I was looking at getting a couple of those myself. Which two finger are you using? I recently picked up an LX80 2 finger and I find I prefer it to the 4 finger. I was looking at the LX80 platinum, but the regular LX80 was on the shelf and I needed it quick.


It's ok I just keep pinching ,my fingers with it . Probably Just new to me that's all . I also been trying out a extension wand 
Too! I like that a lot .


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Any word on durability yet, seem to last a while compared to Graco and zip?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used one tip set for 2 exteriors and 1 interior ceiling maybe 40 gals ? Still spraying good .


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

A couple of contractors that bought the TR2 from me said that they are great especially when on a ladder. saves going up and down to change tips.
wont get much more feedback for now it is to cold to do anything outdoors.
But I did wonder why they would not have put a second tip in their pocket?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

mr.fixit said:


> A couple of contractors that bought the TR2 from me said that they are great especially when on a ladder. saves going up and down to change tips.
> wont get much more feedback for now it is to cold to do anything outdoors.
> But I did wonder why they would not have put a second tip in their pocket?


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I used a couple of the TR2 tips on my last exterior and they were awesome! There were times i would switch fans because it was convenient, whereas I wouldn't have gone to the trouble of switching tips even if I had another one in my pocket. I think they definitely make spraying more efficient.


----------

